# Wanted - 2 kittens - Henley, Reading, High Wycombe, Beconsfield area



## Henley (May 5, 2011)

We have had up to 3 cats in our house over the last 23 years, but sadly the last one had to take the one way trip to the vet a few weeks back, and the house now feels very empty.

We are now looking for a couple of kittens in the Henley, Reading, Marlow, High Wycombe, Beconsfield area. 

We have a nice garden and are not near a busy road. There are no chidren in the house. My wife is retired so there is generally someone to make a fuss of them for most of the time.

Ideally we would like young, tabby, female, short haired kittens.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I think most people with even moggie kittens will be selling them and it's often at a high price with nothing included ie vax or worming ... It's a bit of a cottage industry for many owners 

Personally I would advise calling your vet and asking for the number of local rescues in your area, many bemoan the fact they are too fussy over homes but don't let that put you off trying. Many people do successfully adopt 

Good luck !


----------



## Henley (May 5, 2011)

Thanks.
I am also checking with a local rescue.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

FOUR PAWS CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1138455 
Postal Address: Four Paws Cat Rescue, 2 Wheatley Road, Forest Hill, Oxford, OX33 1EH.
Tel: 01865 875277 or 07872 450879 (Viewing by appointment only)
Email: [email protected]
Website: Four Paws Cat Rescue, Oxfordshire
A lady called Julie runs this rescue I know she had a few pregnant cats in a few weeks ago so so if definitely worth a try

WHITEKNIGHTS ANIMAL RESCUE
Shelter Address: Pound Green Farm, Grazeley, Reading, Berkshire, RG7 1LH.
Tel: 01189 875657 or 07814 774988 before 6.00pm (please call for an appointment prior to visiting)

Safe and Sound Animal Care - Rescue, Rehabilitate, Re-Home

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, rehoming dogs and cats, promoting responsible pet ownership - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

RSPCA Hillingdon, Slough, Windsor, Kingston and District Branch

Welcome - RSPCA, Maidenhead and East Berkshire

RSPCA-Reading - Your local branch of the RSPCA

KumfyKatzRescue

www.readinganddistrictcats.org

Thames Valley Animal Welfare - Registered Charity for Cats

DIANA BRIMBLECOMBE ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE

Cat Lovers Animal Welfare Society

National Animal Welfare Trust

ARK CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1140820 
Email: [email protected]

CAT & KITTEN RESCUE
The rescue operates from bases in Watford, Harpenden, Kentish Town, Ealing Harrow and Aylesbury.
Tel: 07843 118 426 (Mon - Sat 12:00 noon - 6.00pm, Sunday 12:00 noon - 2.00pm)
Email: [email protected]

AYLESBURY CAT RESCUE
Email: [email protected]

FELINE CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 803055
Adoption * Tel: 01582 651477
Website: Feline Cat Rescue - Home page

B.A.R.K.S - Banbury Animal Rescue and Kindness Service

RSPCA - Milton Keynes & North Bucks

LITTLE COTTAGE RESCUE
Postal Address: 59 Compton Avenue, Luton, Beds
Tel: 01582 612257
Email: [email protected]

Marjorie Nash Cat Rescue - Registered Charity for care and re-homing of unwanted cats and kittens in the Chiltern and South Buckinghamshire area

THE BLUE CROSS - HERTFORDSHIRE ADOPTION CENTRE
Rehoming Centre: Kimpton Bottom, Nr. Hitchin, Hertfordshire, SG4 8EU
Opening times: 10.00am - 4.00pm Mon to Sat (on Wed the centre is open between 10.00am - 3.00pm). Closed on Sundays & Bank Holidays
Tel : (01438) 832 232
Fax : (01438) 833 645
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Hertfordshire Adoption Centre
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

hula animal rescue

A lot of these rescues don't advertise they have kittens as kittens get homed quickly there usually isn't any need to so its always best to contact them even if you don't see any on their websites


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fourpaws rescue have 2 tabby kittens a boy and girl 
Lenny & Lu-Lu | Four Paws Cat Rescue

Aren't they adorable?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Fourpaws rescue have 2 tabby kittens a boy and girl
> Lenny & Lu-Lu | Four Paws Cat Rescue
> 
> Aren't they adorable?


definatly


----------



## Henley (May 5, 2011)

Those "Four Paws" kittens are wonderful. I would have been very please to give them a home. However, two other little cats popped up over the weekend and they are now settling in.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww glad to see you found some new fur babies


----------

